# 5 Acres and Independence.



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

A friend sent me this book a while back. I've just gotten around to reading it. It's dated, really dated with a lot of what it suggests ( I don't think people use arsinate of lead to kill aphids these days...) BUT there is a lot of good knowledge in there too about managing a small farm and is certainly fascinating enough to keep me reading and the chapters on strawberries, grapes, cane fruits and cover cropping have been very helpful and interesting. Anyone else reading or have read this book?


----------



## MN Gardener (Jan 23, 2008)

I just picked it up this weekend and started to read it last night. I was dissappointed at first because I thought it was another homesteading book (the one with the couple that have the homestead out East). Once I got over my initial disappointed (100% my fault). I started reading it and like it. It is very dated, but some things do not change. I look at it as a historical book and probably would not use a lot of the technical information. I would probably use a more up to date book like the Encylopedia for Country Living. 
I think it gives an honest evaluation of farming and country life which is valid for this day and age (living in the country is not like when you are on vacation - it is a lot of hardwork with no income for some months). One thing e did say that stuck in my head is that in depressed time city people tend to move to the country, which I have seen a lot recently.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

I too had that initial dislike, had put the book down for a while then picked it up again the other day. It got better and better.


----------



## MN Gardener (Jan 23, 2008)

I dont' t think it was really initial dislike, it was more that I was angry with myself for buying the wrong book!:doh:


----------



## fordson major (Jul 12, 2003)

read it about 1974! yep, some of the treatments they had would not fly today! have to reread it this winter!


----------



## MN Gardener (Jan 23, 2008)

ford major said:


> read it about 1974! yep, some of the treatments they had would not fly today! have to reread it this winter!


There is an updated version.....maybe you should read that one LOL


----------



## Beulah Gardens (Feb 26, 2008)

I think I have it, I think I read it.... I have to go look. Is he the guy who said don't waste your time raising animals, only raise vegies? I think I quit reading it after that....guess I'll have to dig it out and finish it now though.


----------



## farmerbrian (Aug 29, 2009)

rose2005 said:


> I have had it for a while and only yesterday was reading the information it offered on greenhouses, I want to extend my planting season and am thinking about building my own. We have quite a bit of snow at times and the greenhouses that are within my budget look flimsy. I believe we can build one a lot stronger and cheaper.
> 
> I am also just about to begin on a fruit garden, and it has lots of great info on strawberries, grapes and so on.
> 
> Rose



Hi Rose,

We built ourselves a 24X15 unheated greenhouse for about $400 total. We followed 

This design 

Our only modification was a double 2X6 beam across the top which made the whole thing rock solid. It had a foot of snow on it last winter and didnt budge an inch. Without the beam 1" PVC for the ribs was quite flimsy. 

Here are a few pics of how it came out. THese are from spring and summer I need to update with some newer ones the salad greens look awesome in there right now!

Brian


----------



## cowboy joe (Sep 14, 2003)

Read it a few years ago, mostly for the historical perspective of how things were done years ago. I also read "Three Acres and Liberty" around the same time and for the same reasons. BTW "Three Acres" is a free download from Project Gutenberg


http://www.gutenberg.org/etext/4509


----------



## ldc (Oct 11, 2006)

I love the 5 Acres book, b/c of the way he dovetails diff. hort activities and seasons. He made $ for himself and others over decades, with his know-how!!! Has given me lots of concrete ideas. ldc


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

Anyone considering Greenhouses... Here, in the PNW, last Winter we had record snowfall, record rainfall, and some major windstorms. Almost all the greenhouses with plastic were torn to shreds. Carports made of wood and those PVC structures, with covers- torn apart & collapsed on cars, boats, etc... Everyone I knew who had those cheap greenhouse kits? They did fine and that really surprised me. My friend had the cheapest one sold by Costco weathered several feet of snow, high winds, and the worst Winter I remember here. So, when I had to decide what type of GH to start with? I went with a GH Kit from Costco. I have an idea for some steel reinforcement that will also allow me to hang plant baskets from it- DH can build the reinforcement.


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

NickieL said:


> ( I don't think people use arsinate of lead to kill aphids these days...)


 lol,No, an most of those that did use it is no longer around either.No it won't the poison that doneum in,it was old age.
Seriously,I remember hearing my dad mention using it and something else called Paris Green,but don't know what he used it for.
The book sounds interesting,might try to find one.Thanks eb


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

I've had it for a long time. I flipped thru it reading a bit of several subjects. I put it aside and forgot about it until I read your post. I'll get it out and read it when I have some spare time this winter.


----------



## Murray in ME (May 10, 2002)

It's a good book. Parts are very dated but there's lots of good information in it.


----------

